# LD Lines. Portsmouth-Le Havre



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

See: http://www.ldlines.co.uk/
See also: http://www.ldlines.fr/pages/ldlines.php?acc=01

Service starts 3 October 05 according to website.
My computer is acting up and I cannot get a price on-lone for our mh.

Can anyone else?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

evening Gillian,

just had a go,

m/h 6.5 - 7 mtrs outbound 12 oct - inbound 28 oct with reclining seats for two (!) = £339 rtn

pete.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gillian. Not sure of the size but 6.5 to 7mtrs, 0ver 2.2 high, 2 passengers over 65, going out 3rd Oct coming back 3rd Nov, no accomodation is
£312.
Cheers Sid


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

(Not a route we have used since 1978 when we wanted to give the kids the experience of a sea voyage and a cabin.)

How does the price compare with the previous operator?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O The prices seem a little high compared to the old prices. My 9.5 metre used to cost £139 booked online (via Motorhome ticket club) late September one way. 8O


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

I did a price comparison with Brit. Ferries,single, same day, time, seats, vehicle and they were nearly £20 dearer and they emphasised these were promo. prices.
With my 33% discount with BF this made it a definite no, no.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Quote for 11mt RV on MTC site: 

The total price of your tickets will be 499.00 GBP 8O


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Looks like I'm going to have to buy one of those amphibious RV's. :lol:


----------

